# Sansui DVD recorder



## dc57 (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi all,
I was wondering if any one has any experience with the Sansui VR-DVD-4005 DVD recorder? Has anyone used this model? I have alot of videos to transfer and was wondering about the best way to go. Sears has one for around 400.00 dollars. It would cost me that much or more to buy what I needed to transfer the videos using my PC.

Thanks in advance
Don


----------



## Doberman (Jan 9, 2003)

I've got one but haven't used it to tranfer tape to DVD or DVD to tape yet. DVD recording has worked great, though. So far the unit has worked great and I've had it since X-mas (gift). I think it's a great deal since other DVD recorders are just as expensive (or more) and they're not a DVD/VCR combo. You might want to check out www.avsforum.com for some other possible reviews.


----------



## dc57 (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the response Doberman. It does look like a good deal and I will probably give it it a try. Thanks for the link too, I'll check it out and see what I can find out.
Take care
Don


----------

